# Hunt Flyers[sign up sheets]--SPD's



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hunt flyers came in today--------send me a pm if you want one ---------------sb*

*0pps! back to the drawing board [pic needs changing]*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

LITTLE BETTER PIC


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Wish I lived closer Skip, sounds like a blast. I should be getting some bands in next week and will get your special call done plus have some for the Predator Days to ship along with it.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ditto on living closer Skip. Good Luck and let us know how it turns out. Those look like some heavy coyotes on your flyers.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*WISH YOU GUYS DID LIVE CLOSER-----BIG D IF I GET TO VACATION IN TEXAS THIS WINTER I'LL HAVE TO LOOK YOU UP--[PRINCETON AREA]------HERE'S A PIC OF THE RULES FOR MY HUNT--------HAVE SOME REAL NICE CUSTOM CALLS DONATED SO FAR HOPE TO GET SOME MORE --ED IS MAKING A SPECIAL CALL FOR ME FOR OUR HUNT WITH SKIP'S PREDATOR DAYS 2013 SCRIBED ON IT---AND DON SENT 6 TREE BRANCH CALLS FOR THE HUNT----ANY MORE CUSTOM CALL BUILDERS WANT TO DONATE A CALL OR 2 --PLEASE PM ME I'D APPRECIATE IT ---------SB*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

It will be a great time for sure, one of these days Skip.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

WOULDN'T LOAD ON OTHER REPLY


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Looks good Skip!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah wish I was closer too! But it's always nice to see all the pics and hear about all the goings on. It's a pretty cool thing you do Skip.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

HERE'S A PAIR OF YOUNG HUNTERS THAT WON CALLS LAST YEAR AND A GROUP SHOT OF THE HUNTERS


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Man, I can hear it now, a bunch of young boys running around with predator calls!!! Music to my ears, lol


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*lOOKIE-LOOKIE--------THESE ARE THE CALLS DONATED FOR OUR PREDATOR HUNT WITH MORE COMING----MORE AND MORE YOUNG HUNTERS ARE COMING THIS YEAR---CAN'T WAIT FOR THE HUNT---------SB*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

You need some more calls ! I will see what I can do, lol


----------



## Yooperman (Dec 10, 2011)

Sweet bunch of calls

Looking forward to going again this year skip. Oh boy! getting close now.....Better get to scouting eh!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Skip!! Calls on the way. Had a hotter than Hell burn sale!!! LOL


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Hey Guys --- More calls showed up today---Calls from Cove Mountian Game Calls [Ut} and some from Clays Custom Predator Calls [Az] -- Thanks so much Clay James and Rick Ellis for your support of our hunt---So much appreciated----and Bigdrowdy Thanks to you also be watching the mail--------Sure Glad your coming Yoop--Wait til you see the calls up for grabs :biggrin: You Better get to Scout'en---and bring a young feller with Ya :biggrin: ------------sb*


----------

